# Grand L5460 fifty hour HST filter change



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

So I see in my manual that I'm supposed change my HST filter, not the fluid, at fifty hours. The WSM instructs to remove the drain plugs before removing the filter. Am I supposed to change the fluid too? The manual says transmission fluid only needs to changed every 400 hours. Maybe I'm only supposed to drain the oil to avoid a mess. Does anybody have experience on this that can lend some advice? I watched a video and the guy just changed the filter without draining. That's what I'm leaning towards.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy broncobilly,

I feel certain that their intent was for you to change fluid and the filter at 50 hours. During the early break-in period, fluid changes are common.


----------



## rtsdad (11 mo ago)

I plan to collect my HST oil in a clean container and then pour/pump it back in, possibly through a filter which I have off line. For the B, it's only 4 gallons. Would be a bunch more for your tractor. Might need 2 containers. Containers are cheaper than the oil. Of course, many will argue that your tractor is much more expensive than new oil, but I don't see just wasting it.

Could run it through cheese cloth or a t shirt to filter it for recycle.

Some have used a shop vac to suck on the HST input port to keep the oil from pouring out when one of the filters is removed. Think I'd mess up the threads in trying to reinsert then new filter quickly like that.


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

When I changed mine, very little fluid came out after removing the filter. From looking at the manual, it looks like as long as you don’t loosen/remove the hydraulic filter next to it, you won’t lose all your fluid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

broncobilly_69 said:


> When I changed mine, very little fluid came out after removing the filter. From looking at the manual, it looks like as long as you don’t loosen/remove the hydraulic filter next to it, you won’t lose all your fluid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same with my Kioti...........I didn't loose all that much and I used a clean drain pan to catch what I lose filtered it and strained it and reused it.........


----------

